# Easy Cleaner/Mozilla Firefox



## floppygoat (Sep 25, 2008)

Will easy clearner remove all duplicate files, such as music file copies, which may want to be kept, or only certain ones? Also, will it remove back up files which are responsible for restoring computer?

Which is better, Mozilla or Internet Explorer?
Why?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi to use any duplicate file remover program can be risky.
Some of the duplicate files may be in use.
These programs will find hundreds of so called duplicates files.
But from a past bad experience I have had, Id leave them there.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My advice for registry cleaners.

Don't fix stuff that ain't broke!©


----------

